# 12 inch jardini shots (new)



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well here he is again-The most recent set of pics----


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice shots.. is he in the 500g? or still the 125?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ICEE said:


> nice shots.. is he in the 500g? or still the 125?


Was 500 then he got the sh*t beat out of him by my bigger silver...He is now solo in a 90 gal standard...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

stupid silver... he probably loved the 500


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ICEE said:


> stupid silver... he probably loved the 500


Nah-
Stupid Jardini-He's the one that couldn't keep to himself-And now he pays for it....


----------



## kevinw424 (May 28, 2007)

I love how that jar looks. have you always had him in with darker substrate? and whats the size difference between the jar and silver?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

kevinw424 said:


> I love how that jar looks. have you always had him in with darker substrate? and whats the size difference between the jar and silver?


Thanks Sir-

Nope-He was on a light substrate before this....

Alot actually-Body shape-Behaviour-Attitude,Temperment...etc,etc.....


----------



## kevinw424 (May 28, 2007)

oh I know the dif between jars and silvers I was just wondering what the size difference between your silver and jardini because you had said it beat him up. sorry I guess I shoulda made that a little more specific.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

kevinw424 said:


> oh I know the dif between jars and silvers I was just wondering what the size difference between your silver and jardini because you had said it beat him up. sorry I guess I shoulda made that a little more specific.


No worries-

My silver is pushing upward of 20 inches now-
My jardini is a solid 12 inch


----------



## kevinw424 (May 28, 2007)

ah I see. I'm want to eventually cohab my silver thats around 17-18 inches with my jardini thats maybe 5 inches now but I doubt that will happen. My silver is pretty aggressive. Always trying to pick on the poly's I have in there with him and he jumped out of the tank for the first time a couple days ago trying to anticipate me feeding him. I ended up with him swallowing my index and middle fingers and then floping around on the floor. I hear my jar will get some attitude to him after the 8inch mark or so but hes already picking on anything he sees so I doubt I'll ever throw those 2 together. anyways beautiful jar. hope mine ends up half as good looking.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

kevinw424 said:


> ah I see. I'm want to eventually cohab my silver thats around 17-18 inches with my jardini thats maybe 5 inches now but I doubt that will happen. My silver is pretty aggressive. Always trying to pick on the poly's I have in there with him and he jumped out of the tank for the first time a couple days ago trying to anticipate me feeding him. I ended up with him swallowing my index and middle fingers and then floping around on the floor. I hear my jar will get some attitude to him after the 8inch mark or so but hes already picking on anything he sees so I doubt I'll ever throw those 2 together. anyways beautiful jar. hope mine ends up half as good looking.


Thanks good luck with the cohab-If you ever get to that point-

Sounds like it wont work if the Jar has an attitude already....You are also right-Should see some major aggression starting at the 8 to 10 inch mark..From what I have been told also...

What size tank do you have for your silver....


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

heres a question.. how come your pics, have him at the bottom of the tank....? ... they usally are top feeders,, correct?


----------



## kevinw424 (May 28, 2007)

hes in a 240 with a pair of senegal bichirs, a BGK, and a longnosed gar. I know its not the best for him but if he ever gets cramped in it then I would find him another home. I might have to give up the silver and probably put the jar and a payara in there.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

waldron said:


> heres a question.. how come your pics, have him at the bottom of the tank....? ... they usally are top feeders,, correct?


Jardini's tend to be a bit different than Silver's......I'm not so familar with Jar's......But with the many Jar pics I have seen-Most of them tend to be mid to bottom swimmers.......Only when not given the proper space or setup is when they start to go for the top of the tanks....I mean he can also be found at the top of my tank-But certainly not like my silver-That hardly ever comes off the top-The only time he does that is when it is feeding time.......But then again he has a 3 foot high tank.....

Hope someone else can lend a discription to your ?...


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

good to know i was gonna say , with my silver the only time he shoots to the bottom is when my air bubbbler clam opens up and he attacks it lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

kevinw424 said:


> good to know i was gonna say , with my silver the only time he shoots to the bottom is when my air bubbbler clam opens up and he attacks it lol


LOL-Kinda neat though...


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

its somthing to see.. i am also in the proscess of getting a picture of my silver jumping outta the tank to eat ... cant wait till i see the results


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

waldron said:


> its somthing to see.. i am also in the proscess of getting a picture of my silver jumping outta the tank to eat ... cant wait till i see the results


Very nice-I always enjoy new pics....Try to get some good top shots also-They tend to make for some great shots also...

I'll have to post up mine of him hand feeding also.......


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

lol.... yea i hand feed all my fish .. arows p's and rhoms i have one rhom who wont do it though .. but hes a lazy fish lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

waldron said:


> lol.... yea i hand feed all my fish .. arows p's and rhoms i have one rhom who wont do it though .. but hes a lazy fish lol


Lucky Guy-
I got many that wont still yet....But a few that do-

FH
Midas
mac
Horney
Aro
Jardini
Pacu
Albino Senegal
"our" 12 inch rhom
Tire track eel

Probably more I'm forgetting also...


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

our rhom?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

waldron said:


> our rhom?


The 12 inch rhom that Crosshairs bought And I recovered from death-

I consider it both of ours-
But honestly it is his Rhom-He did pay for it....


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

oh i c.... yea... in my town i am trying to set up a piranah / exotic fish resuce


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

waldron said:


> oh i c.... yea... in my town i am trying to set up a piranah / exotic fish resuce


Good luck on that adventure-

Many places needed like that as long as one has the right resources....

I want to start a public aquarium in my area one day.....But doubt it would ever happen....


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

how close is ak to or?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Along ways really-

3 to 4 day drive......Not sure on how many miles it is though...


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

oh tru that lol.... i was gonan say go work with frank... lol... ...... yea man i will try and get thoes pics.. lol and then grab the little silver off the ground.. ( if he were to fall)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sounds good-
Look forward to seeing the pics....
Lets hope for the better and say you wont have to pick him up-


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

thats a beautiful jardini mate


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Sir-I have been getting excellent reviews about it lately...


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

AK, that jardini is something !! WOW !

I'm starting to really like aros, but they need such big tanks... One day I'll have a tank that makes 3 feet deep and 8 feet long, just to keep some of those beasts !


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> AK, that jardini is something !! WOW !
> 
> I'm starting to really like aros, but they need such big tanks... One day I'll have a tank that makes 3 feet deep and 8 feet long, just to keep some of those beasts !


Thanks-
He has some great coloration and one killer attitude....I'm still new to this jardini-
But I must say-I'm happy the guy just dropped it off to me...


----------

